# A recent but intense dislike of Huskies.



## Ozkar (Jul 4, 2011)

I'm not sure what's going on yet, but over the last ten days, Astro has started demonstrating an intense dislike of Huskies. He has a friend that is A huge Huskie Malamute cross and they adore each other. A tan Huskie seems to be ok, but EVERY dark grey Husky of late has been met with an overwhelming desire to keep them at a distance. He is snapping and snarling at them. Most unlike him. He's normally the most living and adorable boy to man and beast......unless of course your a bird, rabbit, fox or Deer. So I'm watching with interest how this develops. 

Not after suggestions to fix it yet, more just sharing out of interest. I'll work out what's going on before I take any steps. Apart of course from correcting him when he does it.


----------



## texasred (Jan 29, 2012)

It may or may not be Astro giving the challenge look first.
He may just be responding to what the other dog is doing.
Up close its easier to spot but with some distance between them its harder to watch the signals both dogs are giving out.


----------



## datacan (May 15, 2011)

Husky is a long way away from home, Astro, *be nice* :-[

Huskies are great dogs but similar may be unpredictable, their look is challenging enough. We are not allowed to go near them (owner's fault) unless they are thoroughly socialized. So far our record stands at one, only one husky. 

1 Husky, 3 GSD, 2 Dobies, 1 Black Russian, only 1 Standard Poodle (despite almost 9 around), every lab is good, all boxers as well. 

Even in Canada husky is rare to come by. In most cases, owners cross or turn another way as though they were wild. Sad but keeps us from having to worrying about what to say. 
Honesty, Sammy forced me to talk to more strangers than ever... Just look at the number of posts... Nonsense, clown dog 

/


----------



## WillowyndRanch (Apr 3, 2012)

Not really related to the thread, but reminded me of my very first dog, a GSP named Sammy. How you must wonder...?

I grew up in Michigan and our High school Moniker was the Portage Northern Huskies. Being a relatively shy teenager and having a deep love of dogs, I desperately wanted to buy a Husky Pup. What better ice breaker with the girls who terrified me and turned me into a tongue tied goob than a Husky Pup in a bandana on the sidelines of a football game, right???
I worked at the grocery store after school and weekends (Meyer's), saved enough money to buy a dog and support it's care so that my Parent's long held argument that we couldn't afford it was moot. Begrudgingly, they conceded with one caveat. Before I could go look at Husky Pups, I had to go to my GodParents Father's place as he had a litter of German Shorthair Pups. (You see where this is going now).

Of course when I sat down and had a ten week old Pup climb into my lap and lie down I was toast. "Grandpa Van" (as he became my surrogate Grandfather), sold me the dog for a song and took me under his wing. He taught me about dogs and hunting, respect for both and was a great influence in my life certainly, as now I'm am totally absorbed in the bird dog world. What course would my life have taken if I'd have gotten a Husky instead of a GSP I sometimes wonder, though never with any regret for the path with which my life has been blessed.

For the record, a bandana'd GSP in Milham park playing fetch and frisbee is probably a better icebreaker than an intimidating Husky given the girl approach count - alas - I still was naught but a tongue tied teen!

Ken


----------



## mswhipple (Mar 7, 2011)

What a coincidence, Ken... I, too, grew up in Michigan, and our high school teams were called the Pontiac Northern Huskies!! Everything was related to the "Northern" in our school name. The newspaper was the Polaris (north star), and the yearbook was the Avalanche. Funny how we remember these silly things! One of our team's coaches had an actual Husky, so he (the dog) became our school mascot.   

p.s. Years later, it was a Husky that caused my worst experience at a dog park. My dog, a female V mix, was winning the race, so the Husky reached over and bit her on the rib cage. She yipped, laid down, and looked at me for reassurance... poor girlie!! No more dog parks after that. :'(


----------



## Ozkar (Jul 4, 2011)

*Re: Re: A recent but intense dislike of Huskies.*



WillowyndRanch said:


> Not really related to the thread, but reminded me of my very first dog, a GSP named Sammy. How you must wonder...?
> 
> I grew up in Michigan and our High school Moniker was the Portage Northern Huskies. Being a relatively shy teenager and having a deep love of dogs, I desperately wanted to buy a Husky Pup. What better ice breaker with the girls who terrified me and turned me into a tongue tied goob than a Husky Pup in a bandana on the sidelines of a football game, right???
> I worked at the grocery store after school and weekends (Meyer's), saved enough money to buy a dog and support it's care so that my Parent's long held argument that we couldn't afford it was moot. Begrudgingly, they conceded with one caveat. Before I could go look at Husky Pups, I had to go to my GodParents Father's place as he had a litter of German Shorthair Pups. (You see where this is going now).
> ...


Great story Ken. Coincidentally, my love of dogs and my training mentality came from my grandfather also. I'm forever grateful for receiving his wise words and gentle but firm approach.


----------



## stryker (Dec 9, 2012)

When Stryker a Sizzlin Vizsla died in 2004 I decided I could not bear to get another V because I thought I would be constantly comparing the two. It was then that I got the idea to get 2 pure white Huskies, Doris and Arnold. They were thick as thieves inseparable. They both had the biggest hearts a were pure joy to be around. Arnold passed last October.Sensing that Doris needed a new friend, I was Lucky enough to rescue a Vizsla named Lance. They are now thick as thieves and lay sleeping one foot away from me as I write this.


----------



## Denaligirl (Aug 28, 2012)

I am surprised to see negative comments about huskies.  I grew up with a Siberian Husky and she was the sweetest and most gentle dog. Her name was Nikki and I miss her still. I'll always have a soft spot for the breed.


----------



## OttosMama (Oct 27, 2011)

Fantastic story, Ken!


----------



## datacan (May 15, 2011)

story is.. even better on second read.


----------



## born36 (Jun 28, 2011)

WillowyndRanch said:


> Not really related to the thread, but reminded me of my very first dog, a GSP named Sammy. How you must wonder...?
> 
> I grew up in Michigan and our High school Moniker was the Portage Northern Huskies. Being a relatively shy teenager and having a deep love of dogs, I desperately wanted to buy a Husky Pup. What better ice breaker with the girls who terrified me and turned me into a tongue tied goob than a Husky Pup in a bandana on the sidelines of a football game, right???
> I worked at the grocery store after school and weekends (Meyer's), saved enough money to buy a dog and support it's care so that my Parent's long held argument that we couldn't afford it was moot. Begrudgingly, they conceded with one caveat. Before I could go look at Husky Pups, I had to go to my GodParents Father's place as he had a litter of German Shorthair Pups. (You see where this is going now).
> ...


Wow Ken great story. I didn't realize you grew up in Portage. I grew up in Coldwater!!!!

I now live in the UK but crazy how small the world of Vs is!


----------



## Rudy (Oct 12, 2012)

Rudy has not shown His Nuts until last week

after a great remote adventure open field

one of these attack him

I never let Dogs fight and I see it a act of cowards to breed most pits and more to fight

I am the fighter 

Dad let me go

the Husky had size and weight on Rudy

Rudy stayed low and won the war and made the dog Quit

no blood was shared

I must say his Victory was earned and He never fights

it was a blind sided gig

His Nuts were ready an is now 1-0 KO lol

pics coming

Never let one dog go

and He will never again

the Great V out sized out gun WON.

DNA


----------



## Rudy (Oct 12, 2012)

After this hunting went south

and the nuts played rump and hump

until I found the owner lol :


----------



## stryker (Dec 9, 2012)

This should ease your mind a bit


----------

